# Project "BIG Wyzzerd build"



## fiftyfive (Oct 24, 2011)

My build for a 4 year old RF Tortoise.

Current (Temporary) home--
Size: too small. 
Construction: (IKEA book shelf - now I need a home for books too)






When I got the little guy (ha) a few weeks ago, we thought he was going to be a lot smaller. He was 3" longer then expected and although I was very happy, I was not ready in housing for him. He gets out of the enclosure a lot and is often seen running around. But I prefer to do things right, so...

New Home--
Size: 6' x 3' x 16"
Construction: Lumber 1/2" plywood and 2"x3"s

I am still in the process of working out the moisture proofing/lining as well as other details of this build. The framing above the Box will be "skinned" with a canvas I think. This will keep the humidity and the light in the enclosure as well as keep the weight down and allow some air exchange.

For the lining, I am thinking of using either vinyl flooring or pond lining. Pond lining sounds more appealing as I can more easily replace it (should there be a need) Does anyone have opinions on these or better alternatives?

I will be hanging chicken wire on the top framing as to suspend lights and plants. I will also be using more canvas to block light, and keep it warm and wet inside. (Canvas |-_-_-|)

I have yet to design the 'scaping, but I have a lot of plants available and will be growing more soon. 

So without further interruption, and excuse the mess, here are some of the build pictures so far!

The box base frame: 3 x 6' (You can see his current home at the top of the image)





Some lumber and a mess: This is also where the new home will end up





The BOX finally built:





Someone curious what all the noise at 11pm is:





Nice and Deep and fits perfectly!





Now the framing:





Is that for me?: (no really, I need to sleep though)





From the side:





From the front again:


----------



## jbean7916 (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice so far!! Keep us updated with pics!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

Lookin' good! Nice & spacious! Good luck!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the upcoming Halloween holidays are getting to me. My first thought when I saw the box part was, "Holy cow, it's a coffin!" or maybe I need to quit running those DVDs of Bones, all night and day.  

I am really excited to see how this all works out. The canvas part is unique, so really looking forward to seeing it used.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## fiftyfive (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Ill be sure to make updates when they come.

Here are a few funny photos from his current *old home:

Farming:





He seems to be remodeling as well:


----------



## ascott (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice enclosure and love when they stretch as long as they can to be able to see what is going on.....he is adorable....


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2011)

I love his "remodeling" picture!  So, how did that farming work for you?


----------



## Morty the Torty (Oct 24, 2011)

*RE: Project "BIG Wyzzerd build"*



fiftyfive said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> Ill be sure to make updates when they come.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! He's so cute with his head sticking out! Great enclosure so far! Can't wait to see the end


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 24, 2011)

HAHAHAHA thats so cute how he stuck his head out from under! Nice project you have goin!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 24, 2011)

looks like that plastic's starting to rip! you can try using "pond liner" it's a lot thicker...I get mine from amazon.com


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good so far!


----------



## fiftyfive (Oct 25, 2011)

Last night I got the black paint for the box outsides. I used a construction plywood as I wasn't sure how I was going to skin it. I figure as long as its not looking like a "pine coffin" I will be happy.

I also got the canvas I am going to try using for the frame skin. Painters drop cloth! its a thick weave and plenty moisture resistant. I will be dying it the color desired. I am thinking olive or dark green to keep light from escaping and also to continue the rainforest theme.

I will also be using chicken wire on the top as to add support to the hanging elements; lights, plants and .... and special surprise I will let you in on later.



pdrobber said:


> looks like that plastic's starting to rip! you can try using "pond liner" it's a lot thicker...I get mine from amazon.com



Thanks pdrobber!

I was actually looking at using that on the new box. Either that or vinyl flooring. I am still undecided as the availability is not that great this time of year. Amazon was definitely an option and I think I might order some now. I decided against paint for now as I don't have the time since my apartment is low on space since the new disorganization this project has added. 

I still have to figure out the layout and landscaping. I might add some obstacles and some extra levels and ramps for fun. The floor space will be 3' x 6' x 18" so there should be plenty of room to play with... maybe a tire swing?

Any thoughts and ideas or comments on all this are welcome!


----------



## fiftyfive (Oct 25, 2011)

Last night I got the black paint for the box outsides. I used a construction plywood as I wasn't sure how I was going to skin it. I figure as long as its not looking like a "pine coffin" I will be happy.

I also got the canvas I am going to try using for the frame skin. Painters drop cloth! its a thick weave and plenty moisture resistant. I will be dying it the color desired. I am thinking olive or dark green to keep light from escaping and also to continue the rainforest theme.

I will also be using chicken wire on the top as to add support to the hanging elements; lights, plants and .... and special surprise I will let you in on later.



pdrobber said:


> looks like that plastic's starting to rip! you can try using "pond liner" it's a lot thicker...I get mine from amazon.com



Thanks pdrobber!

I was actually looking at using that on the new box. Either that or vinyl flooring. I am still undecided as the availability is not that great this time of year. Amazon was definitely an option and I think I might order some now. I decided against paint for now as I don't have the time since my apartment is low on space since the new disorganization this project has added. 

I still have to figure out the layout and landscaping. I might add some obstacles and some extra levels and ramps for fun. The floor space will be 3' x 6' x 18" so there should be plenty of room to play with... maybe a tire swing?

Any thoughts and ideas or comments on all this are welcome!

Painting 1 coat (and more mess)





As you can see, one coat will not be enough.


----------



## SteveP (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking good!!


----------



## fiftyfive (Oct 26, 2011)

OK

Some more updates:

The canvas has been dyed (Thanks to my amazing GF and her patience). It is green and should look fantastic. I went with green as to add some color as well as function in imitating a tree canopy.

Here is what I used for the canvas:




I chose this type of canvas as it is water resistant (proof) which will add a layer of humidity retention as well as it being the perfect size and price ($20can)

I will take more pictures of the dyed canvas when I get home. 

The painting is done on the box. 2 coats as the primer is included in the paint. It's not smooth finish, but I was hoping to give it a rougher look to compliment the surprise element I will be adding to the build. I am really excited about it and can't wait to show you.

Here are some painted box pictures:










Yes, I will be doing touch-ups in the unpainted area, but I am waiting for the top frame to be skinned and attached first.

I will be going with the vinyl flooring option for the inside. I can always switch to the pool liner option if need be.

As for substrate, I am looking to use a mixture of the following--

1)Dry/Hot side: coco-peat & topsoil
-this will allow me to grow the more dry garden plants and succulents.

2)Wet/cooler side: Cypress & Top soil
-this will allow for more tropical plants

Can anyone make a suggestion on what soil I should use? or is this a bad idea? I was going to put some worm in there too. I also may use planter/potting options to separate plants from the enclosure to ease cleaning.

55


----------



## fiftyfive (Oct 26, 2011)

OK

Some more updates:

The canvas has been dyed (Thanks to my amazing GF and her patience). It is green and should look fantastic. I went with green as to add some color as well as function in imitating a tree canopy.

Here is what I used for the canvas:




I chose this type of canvas as it is water resistant (proof) which will add a layer of humidity retention as well as it being the perfect size and price ($20can)

I will take more pictures of the dyed canvas when I get home. 

The painting is done on the box. 2 coats as the primer is included in the paint. It's not smooth finish, but I was hoping to give it a rougher look to compliment the surprise element I will be adding to the build. I am really excited about it and can't wait to show you.

Here are some painted box pictures:










Yes, I will be doing touch-ups in the unpainted area, but I am waiting for the top frame to be skinned and attached first.

I will be going with the vinyl flooring option for the inside. I can always switch to the pool liner option if need be.

As for substrate, I am looking to use a mixture of the following--

1)Dry/Hot side: coco-peat & topsoil
-this will allow me to grow the more dry garden plants and succulents.

2)Wet/cooler side: Cypress & Top soil
-this will allow for more tropical plants

Can anyone make a suggestion on what soil I should use? or is this a bad idea? I was going to put some worm in there too. I also may use planter/potting options to separate plants from the enclosure to ease cleaning.

55


----------



## fiftyfive (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, about 70% done now!

I was meaning to update some pictures today, but I forgot the cord for my phone/camera.

The enclosure is now functional as my red foot's home but still needs a few additions I am waiting on.

A Halloween pictorial gallery will also be coming up tonight!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## terryo (Oct 31, 2011)

This is looking so great. I can't wait to see when it's finished. What kind of a hide is that? Did you make it? I really like it.


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 1, 2011)

You will laugh, the hide is a paper planter flipped upside down and 1/4 corner cut out... was temporary fix for the bigger then expected tortoise issue.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 1, 2011)

Love the photo of him with his head sticking from under the hide...


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 1, 2011)

*"BIG Wyzzerd build" continued*

The moment you have all been waiting for... perhaps...



Here is the continuation of the build from this weekend. 

The frame was topped with chicken wire doubled over for strength since it will be supporting heavier objects but keeping the structure light.












Tools I was using for the wire (and box liner)





The box liner is vinyl flooring:





Measuring it up:





...and it fits:





To make a one piece liner you need to cut the corners into boxes.





Before attaching the box liner I had to attach the top frame. I kept it 8" above the base floor as to maximize the space.





Next post will continue....







There is more to come as the landscaping hasn't been started and what is in there is only temporary.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 1, 2011)

Its looks to be coming together very nicely...


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 1, 2011)

Starting to staple the floor in, oops ran out of staples.





Keeping the staples about 2" above the floor and 1" below the top edge, I tacked the liner to the box. This will hopefully keep the staples from rusting out too quickly and should keep it from mattering anyways. I didn't want to glue in case I needed to replace the liner one day.






NOW>>> the Canvas skin!

Dyed Green we wrapped it around the frame. I decided not to cut it and instead fold it top down to increase the thickness and improve the heat and moisture retention.




















The inside of the enclosure may look odd from the fold in the fabric, but it will not even be visible as there will be a surprise liner covering it up anyway.

A little light on our subject:












Some lights and some coco peat...

(yes, I cant wait to get my little tort in here)







And action! The temporary landscaping already being explored!
















The front will consist of the rest of the canvas (properly measured and fit) attached to the top frame so that it can be "rolled" up like a tent flap (all part of the theme)






From the top:





Checking some new plants! (yum!)










The IKEA box the tort was in before and the new one... HUGE difference













Interlude: (take a break and get some snacks)
BIG Wyzzerd's Spooky House of Horrors!!!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-BIG-Wyzzerd-s-Spooky-House-of-Horrors <<< CLICK ME!






The next steps I will be taking on the enclosure build:

-setup the inside liner and natural shading
-setup the proper lighting
-setup the computer controller for heat lights and automation
-Landscaping and fun stuff!!! 

To be done : 

-inside liner (still being shipped)
-landscaping and fun stuff
-proper lighting and natural shading
-controllers for lighting, humidity and heat (computer automation)


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 1, 2011)

OH!
If anyone can help with the tortoise sexing dilemma:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Male-or-Female--35604

Male or Female?


----------



## ripper7777777 (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see it all come together, it looks great so far, lucky little tort.


----------



## MatrixDJ (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW!! Look great! I'm sure your red foot will love this new space!!! GREAT JOB


----------



## nickymills (Nov 6, 2011)

omg! i better make sure my girl don't see your torties house, they'll be so jelous! 

I wanted ours on a table, but we where ment to be getting older girls, around 4 or 5, but, they had already been re-homed, so we ended up with babies, and they are so small! Didn;t realise how small, and due to have a very nosey 4 year old, and a cat who likes to sleep with all my other animals, we though it safer user a cage. 

I hate telling people, what they are in cause it sounds really horrid, but they are safe, so thats all that matters


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you again everyone!
She loves her cage... and she wanders around exploring it all day. She makes a big mess of it too. 
I try change the landscape daily to add new changes and things for her to do. I think she loves it. I will be working on the landscaping next.

My surprise came in the mail Friday and I spent the whole night getting it installed!
I have a few pics to show, but may need to take a video as its hard to get pictures due to the lighting and the proximity.

I will upload the images today, provided I can borrow a USB cable from a co-worker for my phone as I forgot mine.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow-A really nice set up.
I expect the canvas will really help keep the humidity up too. My tort table needs covering a little to help humidity levels.

Great enclosure for your Red Foot


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 7, 2011)

The canvas does help and what I added over the weekend should help even more! I am thinking about putting a mister in the vivarium instead (or as well) of the humidifier as i cant keep enough rh in there. My apartment is water heated.. so its really really dry.

Looking to make some automations regarding that as well.

When using the canvas, I chose the painters drop cloth as one side is waterproof and polymer plastic. Nice for heat and rh.


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 8, 2011)

OK

Now for the surprise!!
--beware a barrage of photos coming your way--

I decided to line the inside (of the canvas) walls of the enclosure with...

3D Camouflage Netting (woodland). I know right? Crazy.

I figured:

1) Looks like a tree canopy and will recreate a nice rainforest feel for both the tort and the viewer.

2) It will also help retain moisture and heat into the enclosure.

3) It will filter some of the light and make it seem more lighting realistic, adding shadows and more security from open space for the little tort.

4) It will help reduce light bleeding to the outside AND create a really nice pattern effect on the canvas from the linght inside shining though.

5) Help hide wiring and other functional gadgets

6) It is heat and moisture/mould resistant!

7) IT WILL LOOK MEGA cool.

I got a peice 8' x 20' and if was just the right size. I cut it into strips and folded some over to create further 3D effects and theckness.

See for yourself! 

(The images don't show and describe the value of the netting as the light makes my phone camera twitch, but hopefully you get the idea... maybe Ill take some video to get a better perspective)


You can see the stages of different variations:














































OK, getting better....















(yes my place is a mess because of all this building)











So those were from Friday night. It has been re-vamped a bit and tweaked.. will be tweaked some more I am sure... but it gives you an idea!

I will take a new picture of it tonight. I fixed the "hanging parts" over the bottom set of tube light fixtures.


P.S. ALL the objectives were met. (1-7)

I love how it is turning out. Now to get the landscaping more complete.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2011)

I love it. Who would've thought of it. Great idea.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## SteveP (Nov 8, 2011)

Very cool!! Nice job!!


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone... I am starting my plant and landscaping purchaces now. 
I have a lot of plants I grew myself from seed around my place, but none that are tort-safe it seems.

Currently she has:
Aloe
Hens and chicks
some other succulent I cant remember the name of
another one that she totally harrassed and dug up and ate down to the roots
Zebra plant


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, some more little updates from last weekend. More probably after this one too.

I will let the photos do the talking as you can see the slight progression over the weekend.































mmmm Mango Treats!
















FEATHER BOA






BIG friend comes for a visit!





There is clover now randomly growing throughout the enclosure too... very nice effect. More to come!


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 22, 2011)

Current project:
Drafting the automated controller for the enclosure/vivarium.

Automation:
*Lighting*
-ON/OFF static (timed/seasonal)
-ON/OFF dynamic (Dimmable for ramp up/down)
-Night mode
*Heat*
-Lighting Temp (>value =OFF/Dimming) 
-Lighting Temp (>value=increase dimmable low heat (LED) when heat lamp off)
-Heater Temp (<value=turn on heater)
*Humidity*
-ON/OFF static (timed)
-Mister rH (<value =ON time cycle then check again)
-Humidifier rH (<value = time cycle then check again)
*Logging*
-log temp/rH to time (minute/day/month/year)


*Anything else I should add to this?*
I will be creating a new thread for the controller once more work gets underway.








-


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 25, 2011)

Im guessing there aren't a lot of programmers or tech-type automation nerds here (or at least aren't reading my thread) 

I will be using Windows controlled Arduino to action the relays and sensors for this part of the project.

Has anyone else gone "full tech" on their tortoise enclosures?

...


----------



## turtlesailor (Nov 25, 2011)

WOW! It looks so spacious!
Has your tortoise ate all for the zebra plant? Mine goes nuts when I plant those in his tub...In fact when ever I get these plant he usually ignores his primary food and goes after the zebra plant!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL..

I like pict that show only his head..rofl


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 26, 2011)

fiftyfive said:


> Im guessing there aren't a lot of programmers or tech-type automation nerds here (or at least aren't reading my thread)
> 
> I will be using Windows controlled Arduino to action the relays and sensors for this part of the project.
> 
> ...



You are right. I can barely understand your system, but I certainly admire it. Amazing.


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 28, 2011)

The Zebra plant has been moved to a plant hospital. It was thoroughly brutalized and chomped on. She really loves that plant (yes, almost obessively) and hopefully, when it recovers a bit, she can enjoy it some more!

And thank you all for the comments!

I hope to be updating some more pictures soon as well as more information on the controller and the hijinx that happens!


----------



## MatrixDJ (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm excited to see your automation!!


----------



## fiftyfive (May 28, 2012)

Automation has been put on hold for now. I will be taking up this project again when time permits... 
The enclosure has had a few redecorating stages since the last posts. The most recent was over the weekend. 
Garden automation also in the process. Fresh greens!


----------



## dmarcus (May 28, 2012)

Its been pretty impressive overall if you ask me!!...


----------

